# My First Planted Tank



## xXDylanXx (Mar 5, 2012)

I have always wanted a planted tank that looks like no other. I just finished cycling my 55 gallon aquarium and would like to use this as my first planted tank. I am going to house 6 angelfish, 4-6 panda corys, 1 or 2 BN plecs. I do not have an eye for planting tanks so I would like some other peoples thoughts on what I should do. The substrate is plain white play sand from home depot and I have no wood or rocks. One of my aquarium lights and hood broke/went out when I got the tank (it was used) so going to have to get a new one. The filters I have running are ... A biowheel double filter and a small aqua clear filter (going to replace with another biowheel soon). Any ideas you can give me would be great


----------



## xXDylanXx (Mar 5, 2012)

The dimensions of the tank are 48" long, 21" Tall, 12" Deep


----------



## Jonny Rotten (Feb 17, 2012)

Take a look at "Your Tank" to get some ideas.You can convert your broken light to a T5ho for $37 bucks,that what I did on my 55 gal and the plants are lovin it.Its the right light for your tank.Or just buy a new(real) hood,but it will cost you more.


----------



## xXDylanXx (Mar 5, 2012)

The broken light has been out of the house for over 8 weeks now... The entire thing was messed up D: had brown stuff all over it, smelt really bad and nothing working with it... 

Ive been staring at my tank for about 2 weeks waiting for an idea to pop into my head. I cant seem to come up with any good design. I have tried to plant my 30gallon community tank but it looks awful and most of the plants are losing leaves (have had tank for 5 months and plants for a little bit over..) 

Im trying to get other peoples opinions on what I should do seeing as how im not getting anywhere xD


----------



## Jonny Rotten (Feb 17, 2012)

I "believe" play sand is inert and your plants may be starving.You may want to consider a better substrate. Dont quote me on that as Im new also

This is my first planted tank.I used Flourite substate with NO ferts and my plants are goin nuts!


----------



## xXDylanXx (Mar 5, 2012)

Ill look into it. Ya I want the best for my tank, I dont wanna walk into my room and see a bunch of brown leaves floating around my tank or laying on the bottom.


----------



## jersysman (Jan 7, 2007)

Instead of getting another BioWheel filter... I would get an AquaClear 70 (if you are keeping the other AquaClear... or an AquaClear 110. The AquaClear are a more versatile filter and you can pack it with anything you want.


----------



## xXDylanXx (Mar 5, 2012)

Ive been working with different designs and I think I have the one I want.. Now im leaving it up to others to decide on the plants and where to place them.. This is where I am having trouble....


----------



## xXDylanXx (Mar 5, 2012)

Im up for anything and am willing to change things if need be...Cant get the plants for a couple of weeks but I would rather have the layout down so I can start puting stuff in the tanks when I get the plants :icon_smil
So if you could pls :help: that would be great


----------



## xXDylanXx (Mar 5, 2012)

Any ideas?? ignore the other layout it wont work in my tank... Could you atleast give me a list of plants that would look good together and I will try to put them together in a design.. If a groundcover plant would look good I need one that will still allow the corycats to rummage around in it for left overs if not then thats out of the picture :3 Thanks,
Dylan


----------



## xXDylanXx (Mar 5, 2012)

Here are a couple of ideas I like 
http://www.blueaquarium.org/2008/02/arowana-in-plant-tank-by-arowanaclub/








http://www.blueaquarium.org/2008/02/arowana-in-plant-tank-by-arowanaclub/










Could you tell me which one you like more and what plants I need for them??


----------



## xXDylanXx (Mar 5, 2012)

Here is another

My stock list is going to be 5-6 angels (hopefully silver or zebra), 1-2 BN plecs, 1 african brown knife (maybe), 5-6 panda cory catfish (gonna be a full tank) so I would like a design that would fit these fish


----------



## nokturnalkid (Apr 3, 2007)

First off, you should decide on what kind of setup you are going to have. High light with co2, low light and no co2, or something in between. That will determine the kind of plants that will do well. Then just look for tanks that appeal to you and use that as your inspiration. I think the reason no one has really replied is because beauty is in the eye of the beholder. Find a tank that you really like and I'm sure others here will help with a plant list determined by your setup. A standard 55gal tank is tough to scape because of the depth so that in itself can limit the type of scape, not saying its impossible though.


----------



## ThinkTank (May 24, 2011)

cant give any plant suggestions till your light and substrate are decided.... Need to know what you're working with.


----------



## xXDylanXx (Mar 5, 2012)

Which set up would work better for a 55 gallon tank with a height of 21"?? I really like the low light set up but Im not sure if it would work as well in the 55 gallon :/ Im open for any setup thats why im asking other people.. I dont really have an eye for this kind of stuff but im sure once I can get someones help and actually get this one tank designed I can most likely start seeing what Im going to do in my discus tank that im setting up in a couple of months.


----------



## aweeby (Oct 1, 2011)

High tech or low tech- either would work. High tech would probably give you more options in terms of plant choice but maintenance would be more time consuming, not to mention it'd be harder on your wallet. Low tech can also be nice but is a bit more limiting. If you're an instant gratification kind of person, then calm down and learn to be patient. But co2 injection can help you overcome that, haha. 

If you're going for the lush jungl-y look, you'll probably need something more than PFS. Get something that's not inert, or put a layer of dirt under the sand. You'll also need some decent lights. If I were you, I'd just go with a canister filter. Again, you should determine the equipment THEN the plants. 

Carpets aren't so fun in 55g because there's only 12" of depth. I tried to have do one in my 55g, but my thick background took up so much space that the foreground literally had no light exposure. It's def. doable, though. You just have to plan out well.


If you insist, here's a list of common, fairly undemanding plants
hygrophila sp. i.e. difformis, angustifolia, bold
ludwigia sp. i.e. repens/ovalis
rotala rotundifolia
mosses
dwarf sagitaria
amazon swords
bacopa sp.
nymphea sp. (dwarf lilies/lotus)
cryptocoryne wendtii
java fern
aponogetons
anubias
m. minuta
creeping jenny
etc etc 

or just look here http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/


----------



## xXDylanXx (Mar 5, 2012)

aweeby said:


> High tech or low tech- either would work. High tech would probably give you more options in terms of plant choice but maintenance would be more time consuming, not to mention it'd be harder on your wallet. Low tech can also be nice but is a bit more limiting. If you're an instant gratification kind of person, then calm down and learn to be patient. But co2 injection can help you overcome that, haha.
> 
> If you're going for the lush jungl-y look, you'll probably need something more than PFS. Get something that's not inert, or put a layer of dirt under the sand. You'll also need some decent lights. If I were you, I'd just go with a canister filter. Again, you should determine the equipment THEN the plants.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much.. Ya I dont want it to heavily planted because I want my fish to have swimming space but I also dont want it to look like my other tank that has only 3 or 4 plants and a few deco..


----------

